# Internet traffic limit

## perseverance

Hi,

having changed from Ubuntu to Gentoo, I'm really glad about that decision.

Among some other little difficulties, I'm now trying to limit my network traffic. That is, I don't want my internet upload and download rate to be higher than 100 kb/s (or some other value) at all times.

Does anybody know how to do so? Or maybe there's a script or a programme?

Thanks,

perseverance

----------

## John R. Graham

Here, let me Google that for you.  :Wink: 

- John

----------

## chiefbag

```
emerge -va htbinit
```

Kernel config

```
Networking Support --->

Networking Options --->

--- QoS and/or fair queueing

 <M>   Hierarchical Token Bucket (HTB)

 <M>   Hierarchical Fair Service Curve (HFSC)

 <M>   Multi Band Priority Queueing (PRIO) (NEW)

 <M>   Stochastic Fairness Queueing (SFQ)

 <M>   Token Bucket Filter (TBF) (NEW)

 <M>   Elementary classification (BASIC)

 <M>   Traffic-Control Index (TCINDEX)

 <M>   Routing decision (ROUTE)

 <M>   Netfilter mark (FW)

 <M>   Universal 32bit comparisons w/ hashing (U32)

 [*]     Performance counters support

 [*]     Netfilter marks support

 <M>   Flow classifier

 [*]   Extended Matches

 (32)    Stack size (NEW)

 <M>     Simple packet data comparison

 <M>     Multi byte comparison

 <M>     U32 key

 <M>     Metadata

 <M>     Textsearch
```

Refer to below link

http://blog.edseek.com/~jasonb/articles/linux_tc_minihowto.shtml

----------

